# Ultraboss dosage



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

One of my goats is about 35 lb and the other is probably around 40 lb. How much ultraboss goes on them (drops go on neck)?

Bottle says 3ml per 100 lb. Not sure if this correct??

I may want to just underestimate for one and give them both the same amount because they are only 5 lbs apart.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My ultra boss bottle directions say
Lactating and non-lactating diary goats
Apply 1.5 mL per 50 lbs body weight of animal up to a maximum of 18mL for any one animal. Pour along back and down face. 
My goats were 30 & 25 pds. I used a medicine dropper/syringe for toddlers that has mL and used 1/2 mL on my smaller one and 3/4 on my 30pd it equaled to 3 tiny drops. I did 1 drop on head 1 in neck and 1 between shoulder blades.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

3mL per 100lbs is next to the dairy cattle beef cattle calves and horses. 
Not next to the goat directions


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't estimate, weigh yourself on bathroom scale, then hold goat in your arms and weigh both of you. Subtract you from both and you will know. Safety first on dosages. 
Multiply pounds of goat by. 03 ml. 40 Lb=1.2 ml, 35 Lb= 1.05 ml


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Don't estimate, weigh yourself on bathroom scale, then hold goat in your arms and weigh both of you. Subtract you from both and you will know. Safety first on dosages.
> Multiply pounds of goat by. 03 ml. 40 Lb=1.2 ml, 35 Lb= 1.05 ml


It isn't an estimation, I weighed them on 8/12 and one was 33 and one was 38. Now seeing them and holding them I can tell that they haven't grown much, but they probably gained about 2 pounds each, although that is probably an overestimate. So yes, it is a sort of estimation, but I have already spoken to my vet and we have decided on half a ml for both even if it is an underdose just to be safe. When I repeat it in 10 days and they both have tolerated it well, then I can do their exact weight dose.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure with Ultraboss how safe it is, but with Ivermectin Pour On it's safe to use a little more. So if I 'think' a goat was 38lbs, I treated them like they were 40lbs minimum. I feel that sometimes not all of the meds get down to the skin or get absorbed, so a tiny bit more doesn't hurt. But that's just me and again it depends on what your using. 

I am considering using Ultraboss or Cylence next year for flies, so I am curious what others say about Ultraboss and how safe it is. I know you can't over do Cylence at all as it can be dangerous. Ivermectin Pour On is much safer and harder to get a bad reaction/overdose.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I had 2 flies all summer exactly 2. It didn’t have any side effect on either goat and they were under 6 months and it kept flies off of them all summer. I’m not an expert though I’m a new goat owner and only used it because my vet recommended it and it worked great for me. There might be better and safer products I haven’t had to use yet. But I won’t hesitate to use it again next summer if I have an issue again.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> I had 2 flies all summer exactly 2. It didn't have any side effect on either goat and they were under 6 months and it kept flies off of them all summer. I'm not an expert though I'm a new goat owner and only used it because my vet recommended it and it worked great for me. There might be better and safer products I haven't had to use yet. But I won't hesitate to use it again next summer if I have an issue again.


Good to know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss for goats is 1.5 mL per 50 lbs


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> I had 2 flies all summer exactly 2. It didn't have any side effect on either goat and they were under 6 months and it kept flies off of them all summer. I'm not an expert though I'm a new goat owner and only used it because my vet recommended it and it worked great for me. There might be better and safer products I haven't had to use yet. But I won't hesitate to use it again next summer if I have an issue again.


Two flies, I think I ate that many. Lol. Does the Ultraboss somehow treat their feces and urine so that it doesn't attract flies?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Dwarf Dad I’m not really sure? I know some of my horse people use it on their horses top lines specifically for flies and they say it works. I only used it for the lice but each goat had 1 fly on their nose all summer. Which in their opinion almost killed them. (They are dramatic Pygoras) But I had no flies that bothered my goats and we have had so much rain here in Pa. Now I probably had them around the barn but I didn’t have them bother me or the goats at all. My horses are another matter which is why they go in their barn during the day in the summer and out at night. The barns are 1 mile apart so the horse flys which are a plenty, the bot flies and those stupid little deer flys didn’t bother my goats at all. It says on the bottle its a season long control but I did have to do it twice for the lice. We have 30 acres of woods, my luck by telling all this I’ll be cursed with flies next summer! But this year we were golden.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Did you use it on the horses too?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Did you use it on the horses too?


No I didn't I've had horses for years and we put them in during the day in summer out at night. Our barn has ceiling fans and fans hanging which keeps flies down significantly. We also hang the cheap raid fly strips down the center aisle and change those out every other week. We still get some flies in the barn but they don't pester the horses enough to require anything like ultra boss. I really only used it because my vet recommended it and I was concerned about them being babies I needed professional advice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> Dwarf Dad I'm not really sure? I know some of my horse people use it on their horses top lines specifically for flies and they say it works. I only used it for the lice but each goat had 1 fly on their nose all summer. Which in their opinion almost killed them. (They are dramatic Pygoras) But I had no flies that bothered my goats and we have had so much rain here in Pa. Now I probably had them around the barn but I didn't have them bother me or the goats at all. My horses are another matter which is why they go in their barn during the day in the summer and out at night. The barns are 1 mile apart so the horse flys which are a plenty, the bot flies and those stupid little deer flys didn't bother my goats at all. It says on the bottle its a season long control but I did have to do it twice for the lice. We have 30 acres of woods, my luck by telling all this I'll be cursed with flies next summer! But this year we were golden.


We had a LOT of flies, all over us, dogs and goats. Could not get rid of them. Permithrin, fly paper, fly strips, traps and heavy duty fly swatters. The flies were winning the war, now they have gone.
Do you think the Ultraboss will help for next year?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> We had a LOT of flies, all over us, dogs and goats. Could not get rid of them. Permithrin, fly paper, fly strips, traps and heavy duty fly swatters. The flies were winning the war, now they have gone.
> Do you think the Ultraboss will help for next year?


If my horses had been out during the day they would've been covered too. We had them here but not on the goats so it must work good I'd say try it. Check with your vet to see what animals you can use it on I'm not sure about dogs. I also scoop berries out several xs a day and have a pile away from the barn that I cover with hydrated lime. I keep the lime in a covered bucket that might help killing larvae too. UB is a good size bottle and it's not cheap if you have a friend who would want to split the cost? I used less then 1mL on each goat so I didn't make a dent in the bottle. If it doesn't expire it might last their lifetime.
When I walked the goats in our woods I had to carry a battery charged zapper tennis racket thing I got at the dollar store. It worked great and the goats didn't care about the zap! But the flies never landed on the boys.


----------

